# HUGE Florida Full Moon Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: What an honor sharing with our North Florida friends!

Huge October Full Moon Catch
October fishing in Florida can be fantastic. On the last 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll October trip to the fabulous Middle Grounds & vicinity the Florida Fisherman ll docked Sunday morning with an outstanding catch. The grouper, snapper, and Amberjack were on fire the entire trip:

The October full moon is 10/24/18 @ 12:47 P.M. Full moon fishing can be the best, most productive, time of the month.
Will the catch be, once again, 'outstanding'?* Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida, will let us know with on the water stills & an action packed video.
Let's go catch some fish!
Will, first mate on the Florida for over a decade, makes sure we are ready:

We are:




John does more than tell us how... He shows us:


This is looking good; really good!






The fights are on-going. We are getting hungry, really hungry. Tammy time... Look at that ham:

Thank you Jersey Girl. That was fantastic!*
Let the fights continue:





Late Saturday evening means Tammy Time:

A hot, seasoned to perfection, chicken and yellow rice dinner is hard to beat. Time for a hot shower, and a good night's sleep.
See you back at the dock!
Will the catch be, once again, 'outstanding'?
You had better believe it:


Be sure to 'catch' the short, action packed on the water, video:
https://youtu.be/YXQz3DV40TI*



**


----------

